# France Ligue 1 10-11 January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 6, 2009)

Auxerre v Marseille
 10/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  3.60 3.10 2.00 statsAll Bets (27) 
Le Havre v Toulouse
 10/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  2.70 2.90 2.60 statsAll Bets (26) 
Le Mans v Lille
 10/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  2.60 2.90 2.70 statsAll Bets (26) 
Lyon v Lorient
 10/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  1.40 4.00 7.50 statsAll Bets (24) 
Monaco v Nantes
 10/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  1.85 3.10 4.20 statsAll Bets (25) 
Nancy v Nice
 10/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  2.10 3.00 3.40 statsAll Bets (27) 
Rennes v Grenoble
 10/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.50 statsAll Bets (26) 
Sochaux v St.Etienne
 10/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  2.40 2.85 3.00 statsAll Bets (27) 
Valenciennes v Caen
 10/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  2.25 2.90 3.20 statsAll Bets (25) 
Bordeaux v Paris SG
 11/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  1.90 3.00 4.20 statsAll Bets (27)


----------



## namestene-utakmice (Jan 10, 2009)

Sochaux - St. Etienne    tip  X - DRAW

Tough match up two eaqual sides in down form . Small advantage for home team but we expect a draw and result 1-1 0-0 

In France now is werry cold and i dont see much  real good play in this game. Regards


----------

